# Good Luck Brian



## LarryWolfe (Jul 27, 2007)

Good luck to Shenandoah Q Crew this weekend in Stevensville!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 27, 2007)

Give 'em hell Brian!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Luck Brian.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 27, 2007)

Bring us back some trophies!


----------

